# Lard woes? Using Armour...another reasonably priced choice?



## nsmar4211 (Jan 29, 2017)

I've pretty much disregarded the brand names that everyone uses for lard up until now when a post in another thread got me thinking...every now and then I get a batch that dos's for no apparent reason (same everything as a previous batch of that scent). That's a royal pain if I don't know when it happens! But another soaper posted that Armor brand always dos's for them. Anddddd that's what I have available locally and use... 

I ran a forum search but came up blank on where to get alternatives. Sam's Club has the snowcap on their site but none of my local Clubs seem to carry it and therefor I can't see prices or anything. Soaper's Choice's site is down so I can't see their prices (plus shipping), and Amazon wants $3 a pound for that brand in the cheapest method I've found. 

So, can anyone not using Armor tell me what brand they use (without DOS woes) and a roundabout pricing? 

Thanks


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 29, 2017)

Armour is what I use, so far haven't had DOS problems that I can attribute to the lard.  I have high lard content bars that are over a year old and no DOS yet.  However, if you have Kroger stores in your area check there, the ones around here sell Field brand lard.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 29, 2017)

Some Walmarts carry Snow Cap too, but I've never seen it in bulk sizes like Armour comes in.  

Some other ideas to try: 
Always check the "use by date" before you buy, to make sure you get a reasonable shelf life.
Add an antioxidant or preservative to your Armour to reduce chance of DOS.
Think carefully about other factors that may have been different between the batches, including water sources, minor additives, and what the bars have touched or how they've been stored. It's not just about the oils.

Good luck in finding something that works for you.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jan 29, 2017)

Arthur: No Kroger here . I suspect the high humidity in my area is partially to blame, but as I'm the only lard soaper in  my local circle I'm playing the guessing game...and eliminating variables!

Carabou: Checked four Walmarts so far and no snowcap. Publix doesn't even carry lard (?!)...and the lard I bought from the local mexican grocery store and tried in a plain batch Dos'd in two months! 

I did recently buy some ROE and will be trying that, but if I can find another lard brand that works at around the same price I'd be happier! As for batch differences, I've eliminated a lot of the variables other than humidity (60-70% ish when the a/c is running). Water is always distilled water, additives the same, FO the same, handling/care the same....found out my peeler wasn't stainless steel so I eliminated that variable already...etc .


----------



## earlene (Jan 29, 2017)

I added ROE to my last 4 pound bucket of lard (Morrell Snow Cap brand) that I used because I wanted to prevent DOS.  It made the lard a bit softer and discolored it slightly, so be aware that can happen.  So far, no DOS from those soaps that I made in November, but I guess it could be a bit early to tell.  Still it's not the same brand you are talking about.  I have made soaps with Armour lard not using ROE and did get DOS in one batch made last summer.  But there may be other factors involved; I don't think I can blame the lard specifically.



TryAgain said:


> Checked four Walmarts so far and no snowcap.




Sometimes you can place an order for a Walmart product that your  local store does not carry and they will deliver it to your local  Walmart for no extra fee for you to pick up.  I've done that in the past  for items my small store does not carry.

Maybe you can do that with Snow Cap Lard.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 29, 2017)

Armor is what I use, and I don't have DOS problems. Perhaps few people are buying lard in your area, so that lard has sat on the shelf for a long time before you buy it?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 29, 2017)

I also have used armour since I started soaping and have never had a problem at up to 60%.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2017)

I always had problems with dos and lard. After I started adding in 0.1% BHT in all batches and dos be-gone. Most lard I tested a while back all had bht as part of the preservative system, I just added in a titch more. Before I started using BHT I used ROE with no solution to the problem.


----------



## Susie (Jan 29, 2017)

I have always used Armour lard with no problems, whatsoever.  However, both here and in Louisiana, people use lard quite a bit.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jan 30, 2017)

cmzaha-BHT huh? Hrmmmmmm that I will have to do research on-where do you get it? Didn't see it at my regular spots!

Did a testing batch (1 lb) with .05% ROE yesterday to let it age and see any changes (did a straight batch too for a side by side). Will have to wait months for that result though....was half tempted to stick a bar in the car and see how long that would take to DOS until I remember its acutally been cool here. 

What I find odd is that some of the armor lard is medium hard when I get it, and some is mushy like half melted coconut oil. No smell difference and I didn't keep "lard hardness" notes on batches to see if theres a diference .. 

dixiedragon-I have a superwalmart I buy from so I think it has a decent turnover, but who knows how long the stuff sat in a warehouse somewhere! Hey maybe I should mark the stuff on the shelf and see if its still there next time LOL


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 30, 2017)

TryAgain said:


> cmzaha-BHT huh? Hrmmmmmm that I will have to do research on-where do you get it? Didn't see it at my regular spots!
> 
> Did a testing batch (1 lb) with .05% ROE yesterday to let it age and see any changes (did a straight batch too for a side by side). Will have to wait months for that result though....was half tempted to stick a bar in the car and see how long that would take to DOS until I remember its acutally been cool here.
> 
> ...


Go to makingcosmetics.com


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 31, 2017)

I too have used Armour but now use Soaper's Choice as I order it 50 lbs at a time.  No issues thus far from either.


----------



## Silver (Jan 31, 2017)

Not sure if this is an option where you live, but I get my lard directly from a pork farmer who I have met at a farmers market. The lard was super cheap too (30 cents per 100 grams) and the only catch is - it comes in leaf form so you have to process it yourself. It's literally a frozen strip of back fat that you just need to patiently and lovingly melt over a low flame and then pour into jars with some water. The water will help to filter out any impurities and the lard will float to the top, nice and clean. It's an extra step to process the lard, but I personally have never had a lard batch go bad on me. I have had some soaps with high olive oil go dos, but that's because in my innocence I believed that the grocery store bought olive oil was actually fit for use =/. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Catastrophe (Feb 9, 2017)

I Google'd "restaurant supply in Syracuse, NY" (it's my nearest major city, less than a 2 hour drive).  I called a few places, but they all carried like coffee and fixtures, but they recommended a place that sold food to restaurants (Maine Cash and Carry).  I'm not sure the guy really understood what I was asking, so I'm not sure he was correct on the oils, but he told me tallow is $40 for 50lbs and that olive oil is less than $8 a gallon.

Anyway, I'm sure you're not near Syracuse, but maybe you could Google like that and see if someone you call could give you a recommendation.  I told the stores I was looking for someone who might supply oils and shortenings for restaurants, and when they didn't understand, I said like they would use in their deep fryers.

When I visit Maine's in person, if they don't have lard or something else I want, I'll see if they know of any other local competitors I could check out.


----------

